# Looking for a Avatar/Sig Pic Combo



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone that is good with graphics, could anyone make me a Dan Henderson OR Cro Cop Avatar/Sig pic Combo? 

I'll pay 50,000 points for the Avatar and another 50,000 for the Sig Pic (Or more if its really good) Thanks!


*EDIT: Just the avatar now that im more informed*


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Anyone that is good with graphics, could anyone make me a Dan Henderson OR Cro Cop Avatar/Sig pic Combo?
> 
> I'll pay 50,000 points for the Avatar and another 50,000 for the Sig Pic (Or more if its really good) Thanks!


I thought you couldn't have a picture in your sig unless you were a paid member?:confused02:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I was under the impression that you could only not have a .gif in your avatar. Im just looking for a normal custom made pic.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yea I understand that dude, but what I'm saying is that I'm pretty sure you can't have a pic in your sig. I've seen a bunch of people with URL links to their sig pics. So before you pay 50,000 points for a sig pic, just clarify with a mod or something about the pics in a sig bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, ace is right, if your not a paid member you cannot have any picture in your signature, only links and text.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh...Shit. Thanks a lot guys, i didn't know that. Reps for both of you.


Offer Still stands for the Avatar though, i'll even pay 100k points if the avatar is really good.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Oh...Shit. Thanks a lot guys, i didn't know that. Reps for both of you.
> 
> 
> Offer Still stands for the Avatar though, i'll even pay 100k points if the avatar is really good.


No problem dude. I'd just hate to see ya waste 50,000 points on something you can't use. And thanks for the clarification BjjBoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

i'll have a go...


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

hope you like it...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats a little small, and a bit plain. Thanks a lot for the effort though man, but if im gonna dish out 50-100k points it needs to be really unique or good.

Thanks anyway though, man.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Thats a little small, and a bit plain. Thanks a lot for the effort though man, but if im gonna dish out 50-100k points it needs to be really unique or good.
> 
> Thanks anyway though, man.


well seing as unpaid members can only have 96x96, theres not much fore me to work with...


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> well seing as unpaid members can only have 96x96, theres not much fore me to work with...


True. I'll see what some other peeps come up with first, though. If yours is the best then ill pay for it. Cool?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> True. I'll see what some other peeps come up with first, though. If yours is the best then ill pay for it. Cool?


cool, lol...

if it were any bigger I could actually do things with the text and background


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah. See, what im looking for is somthing along the lines of what i have in my Avatar right now. Except a Henderson or Cro Cop version.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I made these for the forum a while ago. If you want to use them you can.


----------

